# Reefkeeper salinity probe help (need to borrow one)



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

I bought a used reefkeeper rkl with sl2 and am having problems with the salinity probe. When calibrating the raw readings from the probe do not change . I have checked continuity and there does seem to be signal coming from the probe, so it may be the SL2. Ideally I would like to borrow someones salinity probe for an hour or so to see if it works with a different probe. Hoping not to have to buy a new probe. Can anyone help out?


----------



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

Surely someone must have a reefkeeper salinity probe - or have you all moved on in disgust and got an Apex instead?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I have one but don't use it far saltinity. Temp is my main purpose


----------

